#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  О страхе.

## Аллехандро

Приветствую всех Буддистов! 
Уважаемые! хотелось бы узнать как в Буддизме относятся к страху. Интересуют различные методики,техники ,рационализации вообщем все что касается страха. Как с ним работать, как получить пользу от страха и прочее.Что об этом сказано  в сутрах, как излагают различные Гуру и Учителя.
Здесь на БФ,встретил такое высказывание одного участника ,*Один Гуру сказал своей ученице - иди туда где тебе страшно* Меня очень заинтересовало это выражение, так как бесстрашие это свойство Архата. Читал истории как Ачаан Ча и Ачаан ли Дхамодхаро медитировали в диких джунглях чтоб искоренить страх. Может есть другие подобные истории, буду признателен.

----------


## Alekk

Вот мой метод.

В медитации или в кровати перед засыпанием начинаем своим вниманием искать страх. Обычно мы его стараемся избежать, чем только подпитываем, а тут надо сделать наоборот, нужно вытащить его на свет. Ищем и стараемся хорошенько разглядеть. Включаем любую визуализацию, если понадобится, но смотрим ему в глаза. Идем вплотную и смотрим ему в глаза. При этом волосы могут встать дыбом от переживаний. После этого обнимаем его и шлем ему на встречу все то душевное тепло, заботу и любовь, какую сможем в себе найти. Делимся с ним своим счастьем. В виде световых лучей, яркого сияния или как угодно еще. Проявляем к нему сострадание и любовь. Обнимаем, как лучшего друга. Желаем самое хорошее.

В свое время свой страх я увидел в виде черного силуэта в темноте с зелеными светящимися глазами. Проделал этот трюк. С тех пор страхов нет.

----------

Аллехандро (03.03.2011), Винд (20.04.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (08.05.2011), Юндрун Топден (03.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

В Ваджраяне существует практика Чод ("отсечение"). Основателем  чод считается тибетская йогиня Мачиг Лабдрон.  Есть такая книга-"ОТСЕКАЯ НАДЕЖДУ И СТРАХ", в которой разъясняется сущность учения Чод.
 Для выполнения практики чод йогин отправляется на кладбище или в иное место, где 
обитают духи. Чем страшнее выбранное нами место, тем лучше. Почему так? 
Считается, что в месте, вызывающем страх, можно гораздо проще и быстрее 
обнаружить ум, цепляющийся за представление о существовании постоянного «я». Вот 
почему выбираются подобные места.

----------

Kamal (08.05.2011), Secundus (04.03.2011), Аллехандро (03.03.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (08.05.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

*Пема Чодрон, "Там, где страшно"*

----------

Аллехандро (03.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2011), Сергей Ч (03.03.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (05.03.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> В Ваджраяне существует практика Чод ("отсечение"). Основателем  чод считается тибетская йогиня Мачиг Лабдрон.  Есть такая книга-"ОТСЕКАЯ НАДЕЖДУ И СТРАХ", в которой разъясняется сущность учения Чод.


Хорошая книга. Но на меня больше произвело впечатление 
Введение в практику Чод Падмасамбхавы.

----------

Аллехандро (03.03.2011), Сергей Ч (03.03.2011)

----------


## Аллехандро

> *Пема Чодрон, "Там, где страшно"*


Спасибо! Именно про эту йогиню ,была написана история.

----------


## Zom

Бхайа-бхерава сутта: Страх и ужас

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sb.htm

Если кратко, то суть такова, что когда ты развиваешь нравственность, то страху возникнуть неоткуда. И естественно, нет никаких "практик на 5 минут", чтобы устранить страх. Дело в образе жизни, который развивается годами. По себе заметил, что страхов всяких разных стал испытывать значительно меньше по мере следования по Благородному Восьмеричному Пути. Так что работает.

----------

Ittosai (05.03.2011), Lion Miller (04.03.2011), Аллехандро (04.03.2011), Винд (20.04.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (09.05.2011), Федор Ф (04.03.2011), Юрик (04.03.2011)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Цитата из книги Аджана Брахма "Открывая врата сердца. И другие буддийские рассказы о счастье":




> Страх - это поиск неприятностей, которые могут случиться в будущем. Только в том случае, если мы помним, насколько неопределенно наше будущее, мы никогда не будем пытаться предвидеть, что может случиться плохого. Страх заканчивается прямо здесь.
> 
> ...
> 
> Страх растворяется в неопределенности будущего. Но если мы не будем использовать нашу мудрость, страх поглотит нас.

----------

Аллехандро (04.03.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> Простые слова из книги Аджана Брахма "Открывая врата сердца. И другие буддийские рассказы о счастье":


Бывает иррациональный страх, не основанный на ожиданиях будущего.

----------

Аллехандро (04.03.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sb.htm


Да уж, страх и ужас. Это черновик?

----------

Аллехандро (04.03.2011)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> Бывает иррациональный страх, не основанный на ожиданиях будущего.


Когда страх возникает в уме необходимо тренировать себя, чтобы видеть вещи, как дхаммата и здесь неважно на чем основан страх в противном случае неблагие дхаммы никогда не будут отброшены.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Спасибо! Именно про эту йогиню ,была написана история.


Прочитайте книгу по ссылке.  :Wink:

----------


## Lanky

если постоянно пребывать (или стараться) в осознанном присутствии, то бояться просто некогда

----------

Upornikov Vasily (11.05.2011), Аллехандро (04.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> ...хотелось бы узнать как в Буддизме относятся к страху. Интересуют различные методики,техники ,рационализации вообщем все что касается страха. Как с ним работать, как получить пользу от страха и прочее...


буддизм это не психология и не психоанализ, пытаясь решить сансарные и личные (своего эго) проблемы, мы можем только еще глубже увязть в сансаре. 
в буддизме главное - насколько вы готовы распрощаться со своим "я", прозреть в анатту. Но вот по мере прозрения - исчезает не только я, но и его страхи.
Иными словами, не пытайтесь буддизмом решить свои личные проблемы. Это только укрепит ваше эго и вызовет отвращение к буддизму.




> если постоянно пребывать (или стараться) в осознанном присутствии, то бояться просто некогда


осознанное присутствие это уже анатта, поэтому бояться уже не просто некогда, а вообще некому ))

----------

Upornikov Vasily (11.05.2011), Винд (06.05.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (04.03.2011)

----------


## Аллехандро

> Прочитайте книгу по ссылке.


Благодарю. уже читаю!

----------


## Аллехандро

[QUOTE=Ануар Ашимов;397134]буддизм это не психология и не психоанализ, пытаясь решить сансарные и личные (своего эго) проблемы, мы можем только еще глубже увязть в сансаре. 
в буддизме главное - насколько вы готовы распрощаться со своим "я", прозреть в анатту. Но вот по мере прозрения - исчезает не только я, но и его страхи.
Иными словами, не пытайтесь буддизмом решить свои личные проблемы. Это только укрепит ваше эго и вызовет отвращение к буддизму.


Я изучаю Буддизм,  и нахожу в нем очень много психологии. По мне так Буддизм помогает решать и сансарные и несансарные вопросы. То что страхи базируются на понятиии *я* это понятно. Но вот как Вы говорите прозреть в анатту и полностью отбросит не только понятие *я*, но и связанные с этим понятием эмоции,реакции и концепции. Это не так то просто, по крайней мере на факте а не на голой теории.

----------


## Шавырин

http://vkontakte.ru/video63284681_158828051?noiphone

Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче" Что делать со страхом"

----------


## Bagira

[QUOTE=Аллехандро;397273]


> буддизм это не психология и не психоанализ, пытаясь решить сансарные и личные (своего эго) проблемы, мы можем только еще глубже увязть в сансаре. 
> в буддизме главное - насколько вы готовы распрощаться со своим "я", прозреть в анатту. Но вот по мере прозрения - исчезает не только я, но и его страхи.
> Иными словами, не пытайтесь буддизмом решить свои личные проблемы. Это только укрепит ваше эго и вызовет отвращение к буддизму.
> 
> 
> Я изучаю Буддизм,  и нахожу в нем очень много психологии. По мне так Буддизм помогает решать и сансарные и несансарные вопросы. То что страхи базируются на понятиии *я* это понятно. Но вот как Вы говорите прозреть в анатту и полностью отбросит не только понятие *я*, но и связанные с этим понятием эмоции,реакции и концепции. Это не так то просто, по крайней мере на факте а не на голой теории.


Можно попробовать от простого к сложному ,стремиться контролировать свои эмоции и втянутость в эмоциональные проявления ,просто ощущяя то ,что вы чувствуите ,без привязанности к происходящему, это поможет не создовать диструктивные связи и исследовать многогранность собственного ''я ''.Отсекают не то что необходимо ,а то что мешает дальнейшему развитию ,для начала надо понять ,что мешает и насколько сильно мешает и тогда будет происходить естественный процесс отказа от лишних эмоциональных проявлений и логическое обоснование . :Wink:

----------

Аллехандро (04.03.2011)

----------


## Aion

Александр Берзин
Работа с чувством страха

----------

Аллехандро (05.03.2011)

----------


## Elena Romanova

вопрос.

что делать со страхом к человеку?

----------


## Zom

> что делать со страхом к человеку?


Правильно Жить Самому.

----------


## Aion

> вопрос.
> что делать со страхом к человеку?


Осознать, какие свои неосознанные содержания проецируются на человека, и снять проекцию.

----------


## Ann Ginger

"Однажды один Лама совершал паломничество со своими учениками-монахами.
И вот, отдыхая в тени мангового дерева и завершая трапезу,  ученики спросили Ламу:
- Скажи, отчего вся эта самсара настолько свирепо вцепилась в нас, что мы абсолютно бессильны перед всей этой иллюзией? 
В чём её сила, драгоценный Учитель? Почему по своей природе она настолько агрессивна и не отпускает всех нас, желающих с ней покончить?
Учитель взглянул на всех с состраданием, улыбнулся и промолчал в ответ.

Через какое-то время, когда группа уже была готова тронуться в путь, вдруг раздался громкий крик Ламы: - Помогите! Помогите!
Монахи переполошились и с ужасом сбежались на голос к манговому дереву. Там стоял Лама, который вцепившись в кору обеми руками, громко кричал:
-Ай, да помогите же мне! Это агрессивное дерево вцепилось в меня и крепко держит! Оно совсем не отпускает меня! Я совсем бессилен - так цепко оно меня схватило! Ай!
Монахи, поняв в чём дело, расхохотались, и больше всех громко хохотал сам Лама...
Потом, отдышавшись от смеха, посерьёзневший учитель сказал с безграничным состраданием: 
- Самсара совсем ни за кого не цепляется, - феномены просто существуют сами по себе, проявляясь и исчезая."
 :Smilie: 
Любой страх, в любой его форме,  - от самых полупрозрачных опасений до самого глубокого интенсивного животного страха, это знак того, что мы так и не приняли Прибежище по-настоящему. Это относится к любой ситуации, времени и месту. У Будды нет страха, потому что он - вне самсары. Страх же - то, на чём она зиждется.
(где то это уже было :Smilie: 

Уважаемый Аллехандро, Вам бы на форум психоаналитиков ...  :Wink: 
Или принять Прибежище и практиковать, тогда вопросов будет меньше таких - времени просто не будет.

----------

Алексей Е (07.05.2011), Винд (11.05.2011), Дордже (08.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2011)

----------


## Бо

> "Где бы ни возникал страх, он возникает в глупце, а не в мудром человеке", говорит Будда. Страх это не более чем состояние ума. Состояние ума человека надлежит контролировать и направлять; негативное использование мыслей создает страх, позитивное использование создает наши надежды и идеалы, и в этих случаях выбор целиком лежит на нас самих. Каждый человек имеет возможность полностью контролировать свой ум. Природа наделила человека абсолютным контролем над одной вещью, и эта вещь - мысль. Этот факт, в сочетании с другим фактом того, что все, что создает человек, начинается в форме мысли, очень близко приводит к принципу, с помощью которого можно преодолеть страх. 
> 
> Известного британского анатома однажды спросил студент, что было лучшим лекарством от страха, и он ответил: "Попробуйте сделать что-то для кого-то".         
> 
> Студент был очень удивлен ответом, и попросил дать дополнительные разъяснения, после чего его наставник сказал: "Вы не можете иметь две противоположных мысли в уме в одно и то же время". Одна мысль всегда будет вымещать другую. Если, например, ваш ум полностью занят бескорыстным желанием помочь кому-то еще, вы не сможете укрывать страх в своем уме в это же время. 
> 
> "Беспокойство иссушает кровь раньше, чем возраст." Страхи, беспокойства и тревоги в умеренных количествах являются природным инстинктом самосохранения. Но постоянный страх и продолжительное беспокойство являются неизменным врагом человеческого организма. Они подрывают нормальные телесные функции. 
> 
> Если вы знаете, как радовать других, вы всегда будете в хорошем настроении. Это потому, что ваш ум не позволяет беспокойствам прижиться в нем.


К. Шри Дхаммананда. Как преодолеть свои трудности.

Дхаммапада:




> 212. Из приятного рождается печаль, из приятного рождается страх; у того, кто освободится от приятного, нет печали, откуда страх?
> 213. Из склонности рождается печаль, из склонности рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от склонности, нет печали, откуда страх?
> 214. Из привязанности рождается печаль, из привязанности рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от привязанности, нет печали, откуда страх?
> 215. Из страсти рождается печаль, из страсти рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от страсти, нет печали, откуда страх?
> 216. Из желания рождается печаль, из желания рождается страх; у того, кто освободился от желания, нет печали, откуда страх?

----------

Pona (08.05.2011), Алексей Е (07.05.2011), Дордже (08.05.2011)

----------


## Pona

> Приветствую всех Буддистов! 
> Уважаемые! хотелось бы узнать как в Буддизме относятся к страху. Интересуют различные методики,техники ,рационализации вообщем все что касается страха. Как с ним работать, как получить пользу от страха и прочее.Что об этом сказано  в сутрах, как излагают различные Гуру и Учителя.
> Здесь на БФ,встретил такое высказывание одного участника ,**Один Гуру сказал своей ученице - иди туда где тебе страшно** Меня очень заинтересовало это выражение, так как бесстрашие это свойство Архата. Читал истории как Ачаан Ча и Ачаан ли Дхамодхаро медитировали в диких джунглях чтоб искоренить страх. Может есть другие подобные истории, буду признателен.


Страх - чувство рождающееся от НЕЗНАНИЯ. Когда ты не знаешь - ты боишся.

Гуру правельно сказал, этим он хотел сказать то что идя к своим страхам на встречу, ты изучаешь ТО что рождает это чувство в тебе, познаешь это, и как следствие избавляешься от страха.

----------


## Dondhup

> если постоянно пребывать (или стараться) в осознанном присутствии, то бояться просто некогда


Т.е. быть Архатом или Бодхситтваой пути Видения или Пути Медитации  :Smilie:  Тогда конечно страха за себя не будет.

----------


## Dondhup

> Страх - чувство рождающееся от НЕЗНАНИЯ. Когда ты не знаешь - ты боишся.
> 
> Гуру правельно сказал, этим он хотел сказать то что идя к своим страхам на встречу, ты изучаешь ТО что рождает это чувство в тебе, познаешь это, и как следствие избавляешься от страха.


Избавление от страха происходит когда достигнута непосредственное восприятие пустоты собственной самосущности. Это у традиционных буддистов. ка у "научных" буддистов да ж представить не могу  :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

то чего мы страшимся не является ли экзистенцией страсти\алчности?

----------


## Pona

> Избавление от страха происходит когда достигнута непосредственное восприятие пустоты собственной самосущности. Это у традиционных буддистов. ка у "научных" буддистов да ж представить не могу


Правельно - незнание.
То есть не понимая, не зная о собственной пустоте, а значит пустоте всей сансары, ты боишься. Я определяю не только грубый животный страх, но и страх более тонкий, который граничит с сомнением , робкостью в определённом действии и тд
Как можете заметить у меня пока более поверхностный взгляд, то есть я еще имею в своём разуме определение ЛИЧНОГО незнания определённого феномена который рождает страх (то есть там где Я не знает ЕГО)... 

В Буддизм меня привела любовь к науке, поэтому Научным Буддизмом я определяю свой взгляд на буддизм, с точки зрения науки, все взможных квантовых механизмов и тд  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> В Буддизм меня привела любовь к науке, поэтому Научным Буддизмом я определяю свой взгляд на буддизм, с точки зрения науки, все взможных квантовых механизмов и тд


А что есть, "с т.з. науки", перерождения, камма, Ниббана?

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.05.2011), Федор Ф (08.05.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В Буддизм меня привела любовь к науке, поэтому Научным Буддизмом я определяю свой взгляд на буддизм, с точки зрения науки, все взможных квантовых механизмов и тд


 


> А что есть, "с т.з. науки", перерождения, камма, Ниббана?


А нравственность, сострадание, мудрость?

----------

Шурик Кириллов (08.05.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Страх - это одна из бесконтрольных эмоций. Нужно научиться следить за собственными мыслями и действиями и восходить к моменту, когда возник страх и по какой причине. Поначалу такая осознанность трудна, но надо ее нарабатывать, потому что она пригодится для контроля за любыми бесконтрольными эмоциями - гневом, страстью и т.д. Надо также помнить, что это постепенный процесс и проявить терпение и делать усилия в нужном направлении, хоть немного.

Большая часть страхов при анализе их причин уходят. Главное, удержаться от падения в бесконтрольныю эмоцию, и сразу думать - чего я боюсь, почему я боюсь, является ли это на самом деле угрозой, что я потеряю, если это случится, как мне восстановить то, что я потеряю. Все равно - то, что должно случится - случится.  И придется находить решения и жить дальше.

*И представить себе, что то, чего Вы боитесь, допустим, - СЛУЧИЛОСЬ УЖЕ. И что Вы будете делать в этом случае. Это очень важный момент. * 

Страхи бывают разные - обоснованные и необоснованные.

Если есть страх, что у Вас, например, украдут ребенка, и это не просто фантазии, а есть такого рода конкретный риск, то надо просто создать все причины и все предусмотреть, чтобы этого не случилось. 

А если Вы боитесь темноты, то сама по себе темнота не несет никакой опасности, и это надуманный страх, рожденный Вашей фантазией, и его желательно встретить лицом к лицу, научившись смотреть на то, что страшно, открыто.

Некоторые страхи и не надо преодолевать, просто не надо воображать ситуации, которые вряд ли с Вами случатся, - зря. Например, живя в центре материка, представлять, что нахлынет вдруг океан и вас утопит. Конечно, при глобальном потеплении такая вероятность есть, но она ничтожна мала, чтобы о ней думать и боятся этого. И тут не надо себе позволять фантазировать и предаваться таким праздным мыслям. И все равно Вы в такой ситуации вряд ли что сможете сделать. Вчера слышала, что Леди Гага теперь боится льда - что ее фаны могут придти с кубиками льда на концерт и ее ими поклечить, бросив на сцену :Smilie: 

Страхов - великое разнообразие. Есть множество общих страхов. Мы все боимся заболеть, испытывать невыносимую боль, умереть, быть покинутыми, обеднеть, войны, страданий и прочего. Но это происходит в силу нашей неблагой кармы - хотим ли мы этого или нет. Надо накапливать благую карму прямо сейчас, и тогда условия для проявления неблагой станут постепенно избываться.

Надо осваивать понимание 4 Благородных Истин, непостоянства и страдательности, свойств самсары и как выйти из нее.

Причина страха - НЕВЕДЕНЬЕ. Если практиковать буддизм, то постепенно все беспокоящие эмоции сходят на нет. Так что самый лучший метод для выхода из любой блокировки - постоянная практика - слушание Учения, размышление и применение в жизни.

----------


## Юй Кан

Добавлю, что страх бывает и полезен, когда он удерживает от неблагих деяний или поступков, связанных с неоправданным риском для жизни.

----------

Марина В (09.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2011)

----------


## Pona

> А что есть, "с т.з. науки", перерождения, камма, Ниббана?


вот собственно как я прнимаю эти механизмы с точки зрения физики.

Реинкарнация (моя цитата с другого форума):

Что касается Реинкарнации как механизма, то я представляю его ТАК.
Дерево в надрезе имеет кольца, описывающие его жизнь, также жизнь человека записывается в его памяти.
Мы знаем что мысль это волна, проявляющая себя в матрице, определённом поле, и которая отражается от других разумов как кольца на воде отражаются от стены, и возвращаются к нам. Мы называем это кармический закон (успею заметить что он действует не только в следуйщей жизни но и в каждый момент вашей жизни, а точнее мысли...).
Так вот, умирая, человек переживает заного всю его жизнь, которая проносится перед его глазами, он смотрит на свой надрез, и в зависимости от надреза переживает те или инные эмоции (позитив/негатив/страх/гореч/сожаление и тд). И тут, как я себе это представляю, происходит самое интересное. Эти предсмертные переживания, ВОЛНЫ генерируемые в матрице, очень сильны, достаточно сильны что путешевствовать далеко в матрице, пока случайным образом, эта волна переживаний, этот надрез дерева вашей жизни, не сталкивается с чистым разумом, тоесть разумом новорожденного, или только что зачатого имбриона, и ОТПЕЧАТЫВАЕТСЯ в нём...
Вуаля, ваша жизнь, информация о вашей жизни, отпечаталась в подсознании нежного ещё не сформировавшегося разума...
Тоесть имея животный страх перед собаками, который какбы никаким личным опытом не обусловливается....знайте, что тот кто отпечатался в Вас, имел этот опыт... и судя по всему он был не из приятных

кстати забыл про Ниббану:

ниббана это когда ты сливаешься с матрицей, тоесть когда ты больше не пораждаешь волнений на её поверхности, непораждаешь желаний и каких либо ругих мыслей. Умерев же, у тебя нету той волны которая отпечатывается в других разумах, тем самым ты просто становишься этой матрицей, и в следствии, сохранив определённое понятие о Я, можешь создавать какие угодно волнения тем самым перераждаясь сознательно, либо изучив всю матрицу и как следствие контролируя сансару, снесойдя на землю в роли Миссии типо Саи Баба

кстати эта матрица. кармический закон и тд с точки зрения науки является проявлением 4ого измеренияс пространства

скажите если гдето чтото несовпадает с буддискими учениями.




> А нравственность, сострадание, мудрость?


Нравственность = чувство испытываемое человеком верующим (и не только) в ампакт его личный действий на окружающий и его собственный мир, тем самым корректируа его действия в зависимости от этого. Тоесть человек верующий в реникарнацию, нестанет делать плохого ибо знает что это не пустое действие, тем самым имея определённые НРАВЫ и правила которые прочерчивают амплитуду его дествий относительно каждой ситуации.

Сострадание = сочуствие, сопереживание, становление себя на место страдающего.

Мудрость = способность чувствовать и понимать детали в зависимости от опыта, знаний и точки мировозрения, тем самым быть самим генератором новых знаний. 




> Добавлю, что страх бывает и полезен, когда он удерживает от неблагих деяний или поступков, связанных с неоправданным риском для жизни.


страх = незнание

если ты незнаешь какойто феномен то ты боишься его и этот страх являтся сигналом опасности, но если же ты знаешь реально опасный для жизни феномен, то ты не будешь его боятся ибо знаешь его механизм и можешь предувидеть следующую цепочку событий/реакций того или инного феномена. Но что больше.... зная о феномене ты даже можешь его предотвратить, или уменьшить его вред относительно людей незнающих, тем самым чтобы спасти людей от их страхов, нужно изучить страхи (если взять метофору Гуру, "идти к ним"), и понимая их действие, зная что собственно является причиной страха окружающих ты можешь уменьшить это чувство, действуя непостредственно на его причину, а что ещё лучше... то передать людям знания относительно того или инного феномена, незнание которого у них вызывает страх, даст им возможность самим избавлятся от определённого страха и избавлять от него окружающих людей... если взять метафору Будды Шакьямуни то "Дав человеку рыбу он сможет прокормить себя один день, но дав ему удочку он сможет прокормить себя всю оставшуюся жизнь"

Страх = незнание или непонимание

что касается полезности страха, то оно сомнительно, потомучто если взять пример страха перед животными то ничего хорошего он тебе не даст, убегая, поддаваясь страху тебя съедят, но понимая то что движит животным относительно тебя, ты можешь вопервых не правоцировать его своим страхом, ведь как мы знаем животный чувствуют страх, а страх это что ? это чувство рождающее аггресию в неисходном положении, так вот животное чувствуя твой страх понимает это как твою готовность к атаке... а как вы знаете аттака это лучшая защита, вот животное и аттакует... так вот зная что движит животным ты знаешь как удовлетворить его желание относительно вас, дав ему еду, либо просто тихо стоя на месте и тд... 
порой страх только усугубляет опасную ситуацию, взять пример паники... Японцы знают что такое землятрясение, они настолько близки к этому феномену что изучили его, и знают как действовать относительно него, вот почему мы неувидили паники на улицах Токио

----------


## Федор Ф

> Нравственность = чувство испытываемое человеком верующим


А наука здесь при чем? Особенно физика? Может, не стоит смешивать науку с духовностью? Буддизм - это духовный путь прежде всего.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так вот, умирая, человек переживает заного всю его жизнь, которая проносится перед его глазами, он смотрит на свой надрез, и в зависимости от надреза переживает те или инные эмоции (позитив/негатив/страх/гореч/сожаление и тд). И тут, как я себе это представляю, происходит самое интересное. Эти предсмертные переживания, ВОЛНЫ генерируемые в матрице, очень сильны, достаточно сильны что путешевствовать далеко в матрице, пока случайным образом, эта волна переживаний, этот надрез дерева вашей жизни, не сталкивается с чистым разумом, тоесть разумом новорожденного, или только что зачатого имбриона, и ОТПЕЧАТЫВАЕТСЯ в нём...
> Вуаля, ваша жизнь, информация о вашей жизни, отпечаталась в подсознании нежного ещё не сформировавшегося разума...
> 
> скажите если гдето чтото несовпадает с буддискими учениями.
> 
> Нравственность = чувство испытываемое человеком верующим (и не только) в ампакт его личный действий на окружающий и его собственный мир, тем самым корректируа его действия в зависимости от этого. Тоесть человек верующий в реникарнацию, нестанет делать плохого ибо знает что это не пустое действие, тем самым имея определённые НРАВЫ и правила которые прочерчивают амплитуду его дествий относительно каждой ситуации.
> 
> Сострадание = сочуствие, сопереживание, становление себя на место страдающего.
> 
> Мудрость = способность чувствовать и понимать детали в зависимости от опыта, знаний и точки мировозрения, тем самым быть самим генератором новых знаний.


Это у Вас такая научная точка зрения на буддизм? :Smilie:  Может, для начала позаниматься русским языком?

----------


## Шурик Кириллов

> вот собственно как я прнимаю эти механизмы с точки зрения физики.
> 
> Реинкарнация (моя цитата с другого форума):
> 
> Что касается Реинкарнации как механизма, то я представляю его ТАК.
> Дерево в надрезе имеет кольца, описывающие его жизнь, также жизнь человека записывается в его памяти.
> Мы знаем что мысль это волна, проявляющая себя в матрице, определённом поле, и которая отражается от других разумов как кольца на воде отражаются от стены, и возвращаются к нам. Мы называем это кармический закон (успею заметить что он действует не только в следуйщей жизни но и в каждый момент вашей жизни, а точнее мысли...).
> Так вот, умирая, человек переживает заного всю его жизнь, которая проносится перед его глазами, он смотрит на свой надрез, и в зависимости от надреза переживает те или инные эмоции (позитив/негатив/страх/гореч/сожаление и тд). И тут, как я себе это представляю, происходит самое интересное. Эти предсмертные переживания, ВОЛНЫ генерируемые в матрице, очень сильны, достаточно сильны что путешевствовать далеко в матрице, пока случайным образом, эта волна переживаний, этот надрез дерева вашей жизни, не сталкивается с чистым разумом, тоесть разумом новорожденного, или только что зачатого имбриона, и ОТПЕЧАТЫВАЕТСЯ в нём...
> Вуаля, ваша жизнь, информация о вашей жизни, отпечаталась в подсознании нежного ещё не сформировавшегося разума...
> Тоесть имея животный страх перед собаками, который какбы никаким личным опытом не обусловливается....знайте, что тот кто отпечатался в Вас, имел этот опыт... и судя по всему он был не из приятных


волны генерируемые в матрице говорите? у вас какая оценка в школе по физике была?

----------


## Zom

Пятёрка по эзотерике )))

----------

Raudex (11.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сострадание = сочуствие, сопереживание, становление себя на место страдающего.


Сострадание это не просто эмоциональная эмпатия и некие внутренние переживания. Истинное сострадание это оказание бескорыстной помощи другому существу помимо своих эмоций.
Но без мудрости сострадание сплошь и рядом оказывается медвежьей услугой (есть очень точная притча об обезьяне, спасающей рыбу из воды и затаскивающей её на дерево)...




> Мудрость = способность чувствовать и понимать детали в зависимости от опыта, знаний и точки мировозрения, тем самым быть самим генератором новых знаний.


Если говорить *по большому счёту*, то мудрость -- это способность не совершать ошибок ни в мыслях, ни в словах, ни в деяниях...
И такая глубокая мудрость не опирается на что-либо, даже на некий ограниченный опыт: она просто ЕСТЬ, безотносительно чего-либо.
А иначе речь следует вести не о мудрости, но об опытности/искушённости в чём либо. 




> Страх = незнание или непонимание


Мне кажется, не следует путать невежественность или бестолковость (приводящие к утрате страха там, где он необходим и полезен) -- со страхом как таковым. %)
Не зря о некоторых говорят: "Ни ума, ни страха", "Края не знает" и т.п.

Это -- просто реплики "на полях", без желания спорить.

----------

Марина В (09.05.2011)

----------


## Pona

Если то что ты собираешься сказать, не важнее тишины - промолчи. (ъ) Коран
Это я обращаюсь ко всем кто пришел сюда обсуждать человека а не вопрос.




> А наука здесь при чем? Особенно физика? Может, не стоит смешивать науку с духовностью? Буддизм - это духовный путь прежде всего.


как говорят французы 
Question bete, reponse idiote
Какой вопрос такой ответ, задав вопрос относительно научного объяснения духовных вопросов вы сами смешали эти два понятия, поэтому нежалуйтесь на ответ.




> Это у Вас такая научная точка зрения на буддизм? Может, для начала позаниматься русским языком?


 Я уже семь лет в россии не живу и не пишу на нём письменно, только на форумах.




> волны генерируемые в матрице говорите? у вас какая оценка в школе по физике была?


Мысль = волна
Матрица = условное название 4-вёртому измерению

Это не физика а квантовая физика

Обсуждаем не меня, и не мои ошибки и не мои оценки, а вопрос поставленный в теме, если вы неспособны избавится от ваших предрассудков и попытатся понять мою точку зрения и внести в неё ваши буддиские коректировки, то как говорится ... см выше.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Какой вопрос такой ответ, задав вопрос относительно научного объяснения духовных вопросов вы сами смешали эти два понятия, поэтому нежалуйтесь на ответ.


Вы не поняли меня. Я своим вопросом лишь хотел обратить ваше внимание на то, что есть вещи, научный подход к которым неуместен.

----------


## Pona

> Вы не поняли меня. Я своим вопросом лишь хотел обратить ваше внимание на то, что есть вещи, научный подход к которым неуместен.


поэтому я и объяснил их с не научной точки зрения, а относительно личного, внутреннего восприятия кажого отдельно взятого человека относительно нравственности мудрости и так далее. Естественно через призьму моего восприятия, поэтому я и жду вашего мнения и понимания. Именно вашего, с точки зрения вашей собственной мудрости, и дедукции, а не Лам, на тексты которых вы опираетесь не осознав на личном опыте то что они написали.

Почему именно вашего?
Потомучто каждый взгляд формируется относительно личного опыта каждого, тем самым освещая вопрос с другой точки обзора, получая возможность не заострять внимание на пальце указывающём на луну, а собрать все точки зрения относительно Луны, тем самым убедится в её круглости, а не плоскости находясь на одном месте и невоспринимая точку обзора с другой точки просто потомуч что Луна на которую я смотрю с моего места показывает мне другую сторону, несовпадающую с вашей, тем не менее Луна не меняется, она остаётся Луной.

----------


## Федор Ф

> поэтому я и объяснил их с не научной точки зрения, а относительно личного, внутреннего восприятия кажого отдельно взятого человека относительно нравственности мудрости и так далее. Естественно через призьму моего восприятия, поэтому я и жду вашего мнения и понимания. Именно вашего, с точки зрения вашей собственной мудрости,


Pona, мое мнение - вы не с той стороны подходите к буддизму. Еще раз акцентирую ваше внимание на том, что это *духовный путь*. Если хотите буддизм понять - с духовности и начните, а не с науки.

----------


## Pona

> Pona, мое мнение - вы не с той стороны подходите к буддизму. Еще раз акцентирую ваше внимание на том, что это *духовный путь*. Если хотите буддизм понять - с духовности и начните, а не с науки.


Лучше просто водить машину, или водить и знать одновременно как она работает?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Лучше просто водить машину, или водить и знать одновременно как она работает?


Будда давал и "научные" знания о сансаре, но лишь настолько, насколько это было необходимо для освобождения

----------


## Pona

> Будда давал и "научные" знания о сансаре, но лишь настолько, насколько это было необходимо для освобождения


получается одно другому не мешает?

тем не менее вы не ответели на мой вопрос относительно машины

и что ещё печальней то что люди ушли из темы как я понимаю из за нежылания её обсуждать, тогда вопрос, они пришли сюда просто чтобы прокритиковать? тогда вопрос, чемуже учит ТОЛЬКО духовное познание Буддизма, если люди наполняются не пониманием а желчью?

обучение должно быть полным

----------


## Pona

Всё же мне хотелось бы услышать ответ на вопрос:

В чём "научный" взгляд на механизмы буддизма, невписывается в духовное понимание техже самых механизмов?

----------


## Федор Ф

> получается одно другому не мешает?


Вы упорно не хотите понять, о чем идёт речь.




> тем не менее вы не ответели на мой вопрос относительно машины


ответил




> и что ещё печальней то что люди ушли из темы как я понимаю из за нежылания её обсуждать,


Извините, меня наука не интересует, поэтому я последую их примеру

----------


## Akaguma

> тем не менее вы не ответели на мой вопрос относительно машины


В буддизме всё описано по поводу "машины", без всяких эзотерик. Ваша буддизм вовсе не буддизм, а new age vulgaris  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

Вообще страх это плохое чувство, которое сталкивает с пути. Но по личному опыту могу сказать что страх легко преодолим исследованием его причины, медитациями, и самое главное медитациями на пустоту, но последнее самое сложное.

----------


## Pona

> Вы упорно не хотите понять, о чем идёт речь.
> 
> ответил
> 
> Извините, меня наука не интересует, поэтому я последую их примеру


о страхе.

Если вас неинтересует наука, тогда относительно каких убеждений (навязанных сансарой стереотипов?) вы говорите что то что я написал изотерика? а на самом деле просто непонимаете, и нехотите понять, моего описания луны. Непонимаете а значит боитесь чегото, что возможно картинка которую я вижу и вам описываю может какимто образом поставить под вопрос ту картинку которую видите вы, тем не менее зная (а может и не зная) что мы оба смотрим на один объект.

----------


## Pona

> В буддизме всё описано по поводу "машины", без всяких эзотерик. Ваша буддизм вовсе не буддизм, а new age vulgaris


говорите до конца, расскрывайте полностью ваши мысли

в чём мой буддизм описывает не верно оригинальный взгляд?
в чём описание оригинального буддизма невписывается в его описание с точки зрения научно доказынных фактов?

----------


## Akaguma

> говорите до конца.


ОК.




> в чём мой буддизм описывает не верно оригинальный взгляд?


Сутру в студию, в которой описывается "генерация волн в матрице поля".




> в чём описание оригинального буддизма невписывается в его описание с точки зрения научно доказынных фактов?


Научную монографию в студию, в которой описывается "генерация волн в матрице поля".

То что Вы пишите, не имеет никакого отношения ни к науке, ни к буддизму. Какие то Ваши собственные фантазии и измышлизмы на тему буддизма и науки.

----------

Raudex (11.05.2011), Шурик Кириллов (08.05.2011)

----------


## Zom

> в чём мой буддизм описывает не верно оригинальный взгляд?


Проблема в том, что вы выстраиваете некие теории, которые не подтверждаются словами самого Будды, записанными в Каноне. То есть вы делаете некие гипотезы, и сами считаете что эти гипотезы реальны на основании неких косвенных признаков. В результате, вы просто выдумаете некий механизм и не можете его проверить. Кроме того, это попросту бесполезно с практической буддийской точки зрения, потому что буддийская практика описывает субъективный опыт и внутренний мир человека - что коренным образом отличается от научного подхода, где все акценты расставлены на внешнее проявление и объективную реальность. 

Можно только самые общие научные положения соотнести с буддийской теорией и философией. Например о всеобъемлющей причино-следственной связи феноменов природы, или о всеобъемлющей изменчивости. Любые дальнейшие уточнения как то чёткое раскрытие каких-то там механизмов и т.д. по сути будут простой демагогией, которая не опирается ни на науку, ни на буддизм.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Лучше просто водить машину, или водить и знать одновременно как она работает?


Миленький, без знания хотя бы устройства рычагов управления, правил движения, и практических навыков вождения,  Вы машину не поведете все равно. Вы можете не знать устройство двигателя, но практические знания по вождению у Вас должны быть.

То, что вы не живете в России, ни в коем случае не извиняет Вас в смысле незнания русского языка. Вас в каком возрасте увезли из России? Не зная хорошо русский язык, Вы не можете быть уверены в том, что понимаете написанное на нем правильно. И даже будучи заграницей и живя там, Вы должны его подтянуть. Либо общайтесь на французских форумах по буддизму, если лучше понимаете французский. 



> в чём мой буддизм описывает не верно оригинальный взгляд?
> в чём описание оригинального буддизма невписывается в его описание с точки зрения научно доказынных фактов?


 Если Вам даже и ответят, знание русского языка Вас подведет, а также отсутствие базы, как в науке, так и в буддизме.

Для того, чтобы следовать направлению "Научный буддизм", изобретенному лично Вами, надо хорошо знать как буддийскую философию, так и науку. Иначе никакого права мешать это все в интуитивный винегрет у Вас нет, это выглядит просто троллингом.

Для того, чтобы вообще судить о буддизме, надо изучить хотя бы базовые основы буддизма. Если Вы хотите что-то знать - спросите про источники. Если Вы хотите толкать свои собственные ощущения от буддизма - наверно, Вам надо в другие группы.




> Внесите ваши корректировки относительно моей изотерике, готов вас выслушать относительно вопроса


Боюсь, что корректировки Вам относительно этого вопроса никто не сможет внести, потому что у Вас полная каша, ее надо выбросить и почитать буддийские источники. Или не делиться своими домыслами, которые взяты с потолка и высосаны из пальца(вам понятны сии выражения? :Smilie: )

Теперь у нас будут собственные заграничные нью-эйджеровцы :Smilie:

----------


## Ollerus

страх - это колебания ума, нестойкая структура сознания.

----------


## Pona

> ОК.
> 
> 
> Сутру в студию, в которой описывается "генерация волн в матрице поля".
> 
> 
> Научную монографию в студию, в которой описывается "генерация волн в матрице поля".
> 
> То что Вы пишите, не имеет никакого отношения ни к науке, ни к буддизму. Какие то Ваши собственные фантазии и измышлизмы на тему буддизма и науки.


Вы тут общаетесь только на сутрах? А на что вам вашь собственный разум? Или вы считаете себя менее способными к пониманию чем Ламы? ведь Будда Шакьямуни сказал что все мы Будды, ток почемуже вы недооцениваете себя? Получается вы выстраиваете какуюто иллюзорную иерархию в отношениях, а неявляется ли эта иерархия противоречием учения Будды Шакьямуни что мы всё равны в этом мире?

Сутру... чтож эта сутра это квантовая физика, квантовая механика, в которой говорится и уже много кратно доказанно и используется факт о не двойственности материи, что она является как материей так и волной одновременно, считай что мозг это материя а мысль это волновое проявление этой материи. Также зная о квантовой запутанности объектов, из которой выходит что всё в мире связанно можно лучше понять историю о том как Будда Шакьямуни и один из его учеников медитируя, с закрытыми глазами естественно, смогли поделится видением.

Видение = мысль
Если они поделились значит эта мысль была одной чистоты,а следовательно она имеет одну натуру и следовательно имеет определённое поле действия, это поле где проявляется мысль является четвёртым измерением. А проявляется мысл в этом измерении приобретая свойства волны. Таки образом, имея мысли,а значит находясь в одном измерении люди фактически способны передавать информацию в этом измерении от разума к разуму. так называемая теле патия. 
Так вот сутры описывающие четвёртое пространство являются всеми сутрами описывающими кармический закон, только другими словами.

Если хотите узнать о принципах квантовой механики и сопоставить их с учениями Буддизма, то пожалусто, они не сложны но фундаментальны.

----------


## Akaguma

Скажите, Вы изучали квантовую механику в институте? Или это тоже необязательно, как и изучение сутр. Скажите, отражение света это вероятностный процесс или нет с т.з. квантовой механики?

----------

Шурик Кириллов (08.05.2011)

----------


## Pona

> Проблема в том, что вы выстраиваете некие теории, которые не подтверждаются словами самого Будды, записанными в Каноне. То есть вы делаете некие гипотезы, и сами считаете что эти гипотезы реальны на основании неких косвенных признаков. В результате, вы просто выдумаете некий механизм и не можете его проверить. Кроме того, это попросту бесполезно с практической буддийской точки зрения, потому что буддийская практика описывает субъективный опыт и внутренний мир человека - что коренным образом отличается от научного подхода, где все акценты расставлены на внешнее проявление и объективную реальность. 
> 
> Можно только самые общие научные положения соотнести с буддийской теорией и философией. Например о всеобъемлющей причино-следственной связи феноменов природы, или о всеобъемлющей изменчивости. Любые дальнейшие уточнения как то чёткое раскрытие каких-то там механизмов и т.д. по сути будут простой демагогией, которая не опирается ни на науку, ни на буддизм.


Почему немогу? Я его проверяю каждый день, и каждый день убеждаюсь в его работе.
А мысль человека не является внутренним миром?

Хорошо, тогда предоставте мне буддийское описание реинкарнации, его точного механизма, проведём параллели.




> Миленький, без знания хотя бы устройства рычагов управления, правил движения, и практических навыков вождения,  Вы машину не поведете все равно. Вы можете не знать устройство двигателя, но практические знания по вождению у Вас должны быть.
> 
> То, что вы не живете в России, ни в коем случае не извиняет Вас в смысле незнания русского языка. Вас в каком возрасте увезли из России? Не зная хорошо русский язык, Вы не можете быть уверены в том, что понимаете написанное на нем правильно. И даже будучи заграницей и живя там, Вы должны его подтянуть. Либо общайтесь на французских форумах по буддизму, если лучше понимаете французский. 
>  Если Вам даже и ответят, знание русского языка Вас подведет, а также отсутствие базы, как в науке, так и в буддизме.
> 
> Для того, чтобы следовать направлению "Научный буддизм", изобретенному лично Вами, надо хорошо знать как буддийскую философию, так и науку. Иначе никакого права мешать это все в интуитивный винегрет у Вас нет, это выглядит просто троллингом.
> 
> Для того, чтобы вообще судить о буддизме, надо изучить хотя бы базовые основы буддизма. Если Вы хотите что-то знать - спросите про источники. Если Вы хотите толкать свои собственные ощущения от буддизма - наверно, Вам надо в другие группы.
> 
> ...


много воды, много субъективных суждений, много стереотипов, много желчи, много егоизма... и ноль конкретных утверждений. Это контрпродуктивно.
Вы уверены что правельно понимаете чему учил Будда?

----------


## Pona

> Скажите, Вы изучали квантовую механику в институте? Или это тоже необязательно, как и изучение сутр. Скажите, отражение света это вероятностный процесс или нет с т.з. квантовой механики?


Нет, я учил её по книжкам, там учить нечего, достаточно знать базы чтобы провести паралель с основами буддизма. Основные механизмы типо суперпозиции, еффекта туннеля, квантовой запутанности укладываются на ладони. Также как и кармический закон, реинкарнация и любовь.

А вот вы опять отошли от коментария написанного мною. Смысл продолжения глухого диалога если вы неспособны ответить аргументом на аргумент?

----------


## Akaguma

> Нет, я учил её по книжкам, там учить нечего, достаточно знать базы чтобы провести паралель с основами буддизма.


Почему то я так и думал  :Smilie: 
Ну дык объясните простейшее отражение света с т.з. квантовой механики, прежде чем браться за "квантовые теории реинкарнации"?




> А вот вы опять отошли от коментария написанного мною.


Ибо комментировать нечего. Как Вы сами сказали, сутр не читали, физику не изучали. Все что Вы пишите есть псевдонаучная ЧУШЬ.




> Смысл продолжения глухого диалога если вы неспособны ответить аргументом на аргумент?


Смысла нет, вот люди и уходят из темы. Забанить просто за пропаганду небуддийского типа-учения и делов...

----------

Шурик Кириллов (08.05.2011)

----------


## Pona

> Почему то я так и думал 
> Ну дык объясните простейшее отражение света с т.з. квантовой механики, прежде чем браться за "квантовые теории реинкарнации"?
> 
> 
> Ибо комментировать нечего. Как Вы сами сказали, сутр не читали, физику не изучали. Все что Вы пишите есть псевдонаучная ЧУШЬ.
> 
> 
> Смысла нет, вот люди и уходят из темы. Забанить просто за пропаганду небуддийского типа-учения и делов...


Отражение света. Плоское зеркало

Отражение света происходит на границе сред с различными (фазовыми) скоростями распространения волны. Особый интерес представляет собой граница металл - вакуум. Внутри металла распространение света, вообще говоря, невозможно.

Рассмотрим процесс отражения света от зеркальной металлической поверхности подробнее.

Сложности при анализе оптических явлений возникают из-за сложности самих процессов. По мере углубления их анализа нам будет необходимо учитывать все больше разного рода тонкостей и особенностей. К таковым относится, например, поляризация света.

Мы говорили, что электромагнитная (световая) волна называется поперечной - в ней колеблющееся электрическое поле направлено перпендикулярно лучу, перпендикулярно направлению распространения света. При этом возникает достаточно много разных возможностей изменения направления вектора электрического поля вдоль луча света, типов поляризации. Простейшим является случай линейно или плоско поляризованного света, когда направление вектора  в некоторой точке или вдоль направления распространения остается неизменным. Им мы пока и ограничимся. Более того, будем считать вектор  направленным перпендикулярно плоскости чертежа, параллельно поверхности зеркала. В этом случае (согласно граничным условиям для вектора электрического поля) вблизи зеркальной поверхности  равно нулю, что существенно упрощает наши рассуждения. А рассуждения наши будут такими.

В направлении от точки A к точке B’ распространяется электромагнитная волна, встречающая на своем пути металлическое зеркало. Под действием электрического поля в металле возникает ускоренное (колебательное) движение электронов, и в результате возникает вторичное излучение. Результирующая волна (или волны) есть результат сложения (суперпозиция) волны, пришедшей от точки A, и волны, которая излучается электронами зеркала. Эта последняя такова, что справа от зеркала электрическое поле равно нулю - колебания этих двух волн противоположны по фазе, они “гасят” друг друга.



 A                      A’





         1

         2   

               C

    B                   B’

Вспомним результат, который мы получили для излучения цепочки непрерывно расположенных точечных источников - при линейном изменении фазы колебаний вдоль цепочки излучение происходит под некоторым отличном от /2 направлении. При “косом” падении волны на поверхность зеркала фаза колебаний электронов, естественно, изменяется от точки к точке - расстояния от источника света до этих точек различны. Поэтому и вторичная волна, излучаемая колеблющимися электронами, направлена под некоторым углом к норамали к поверхности зеркала. И именно под тем, под которым она на него падает.

Можно быть уверенными, что справа и слева от зеркала излучение колеблющихся электронов симметричны. Излучаемая вправо волна гасит исходную волну, а излучаемая влево как раз и является волной отраженной. Как мы видели, фаза этой волны должна быть противоположна фазе волны падающей.

Волну, идентичную отраженной, мы могли бы получить поместив в точку A’ такой же источник света как в A, но излучающий волну с  противоположной фазой. И этом случае в плоскости зеркала (в плоскости симметрии) напряженность электрического поля равна нулю - такие волны “гасят” друг друга в плоскости симметрии, в плоскости зеркала. Амплитуда электромагнитных колебаний равна нулю.

При взаимодействии электромагнитной волны с веществом с этим последним взаимодействует именно электрическое, а не магнитное поле. Поэтому, если из точки A’ происходит излучение волны с противоположной фазой и мы просто уберем зеркало, картина колебаний не изменится.

В связи с изменением фазы колебаний при отражении от зеркала на  вводится новый для нас термин - “потеря полуволны”. Он будет достаточно понятен, если вспомнить, что при распространении волны в отстоящих на /2 точках колебания происходят в противофазе.

Закон отражения утверждает, что при отражении света луч падающий, луч отраженный и перпендикуляр к поверхности зеркала в точке отражения лежат в одной плоскости. При этом угол падения равен углу отражения - 1 = 2. Этот закон можно считать следствием принципа Ферма: длина ломаной ACB, равная длине отрезка A’B, представляет собой минимальный путь между точками A и B для распространения света с отражением от зеркала. При смещении точки отражения C вверх или вниз длина пути увеличивается.

----------


## Pona

я скопировал, как вы догадались.
Так вот я не просто так это сделал, а чтобы показать вам абсурдность копирования сутр, неосозная их лично своим опытом.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я *правельно* понимаю, чему учил Будда :Smilie:  

Ну, а когда аргументов нет и знаний нет, то только остается утверждать такую замечательную ахинею



> много воды, много субъективных суждений, много стереотипов, много желчи, много егоизма... и ноль конкретных утверждений. Это контрпродуктивно.


Конечно, когда крыть нечем, то ЕГОИЗМ других - это аргумент :Smilie: 

*Продуктивно* для Вас - это пойти и засесть за учебники. И не ходить к взрослым дядям и тетям на форумы, пока не выучитесь.




> Нет, я учил её по книжкам, там учить нечего, достаточно знать базы чтобы провести паралель с основами буддизма.


Ясно. Тролль :Smilie: 

Вы что читали по буддизму?

----------


## Pona

> Я *правельно* понимаю, чему учил Будда 
> 
> Ну, а когда аргументов нет и знаний нет, то только остается утверждать такую замечательную ахинею
> 
> 
> Конечно, когда крыть нечем, то ЕГОИЗМ других - это аргумент
> 
> *Продуктивно* для Вас - это пойти и засесть за учебники. И не ходить к взрослым дядям и тетям на форумы, пока не выучитесь.
> 
> Вы что читали по буддизму?


Причина - следствие. Вы ответели на мой пост эгоизмом, я просто это проконстатировал. Также как эгоизм других является аргументом, свой собственный (вашь) тоже является таковым для вас. Причина - следствие.

Вы судите о человеке относительно прочитанных ими книг? чтож, способ достойный настоящего открытого буддиста. Отвечать я вам не буду так как уже отвечал на этот вопрос.

Вы начинаете агрессию относительно меня, прозьба прекратить, и обсуждать тему.

----------


## Топпер

> кстати эта матрица. кармический закон и тд с точки зрения науки является проявлением 4ого измеренияс пространства
> 
> скажите если гдето чтото несовпадает с буддискими учениями.


Честно говоря боюсь, что везде не совпадает. 
То, что вы пишите, в буддизме называется мичча диттхи - паутина взглядов. Когда нет веры, иногда начинают строить интересные гипотезы. Пробема в том, что гипотезы эти не ухватывают реальность.
Будда говорил, что камма - это закон, который обычный человек не может постичь во всей полноте. Поэтому возможно я вас и разочарую, но скажу, что буддизм вы алгеброй не измерите.

----------

Zom (08.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2011), Сергей Ч (08.05.2011), Федор Ф (09.05.2011)

----------


## Pona

> Честно говоря боюсь, что везде не совпадает. 
> То, что вы пишите, в буддизме называется мичча диттхи - паутина взглядов. Когда нет веры, иногда начинают строить интересные гипотезы. Пробема в том, что гипотезы эти не ухватывают реальность.
> Будда говорил, что камма - это закон, который обычный человек не может постичь во всей полноте. Поэтому возможно я вас и разочарую, но скажу, что буддизм вы алгеброй не измерите.


Ну вы не бойтесь, в этой теме мы все освобождаемся от страхов, опишите пожалусто, я проведу свои паралели, вы мне покажите где эти параллели иллюзорны, я открытый человек, могу принять свои ошибки. Вы готовы сотрудничать со мной?

Говоря об обычном человеке я думаю он иммел ввиду тех к кому он обращался, но мы больше не живём 1500 лен до н.э. Думаю эта волна измеряется ВЕРОЙ, которая даёт ей силу, в свою очередь как и любую другую волну можно её прировнять к цифровой шкале.

----------


## Kaa

> Когда нет веры, иногда начинают строить интересные гипотезы.


А когда вера есть, тогда знание не нужно?.. "Верую, ибо абсурдно"(с)? Но Августин вроде буддистом не был. Правомерно ли будет из сказанного Вами сделать вывод, что вместе со стремлением к просветлению мы обречены отправиться "назад в пещеры"?.. Или же величие джняны можно примирить с простыми бытийными ценностями виджняны для тех, кто ещё не стал боддхисаттвой?.. А то ведь не ровен час так можно разучиться компьютером пользоваться. Как же тогда общаться на форуме?.. Надо думать, просветлённому форум не нужен, но нам-то тут как быть?..

----------

Toki (10.05.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> А когда вера есть, тогда знание не нужно?.. "Верую, ибо абсурдно"(с)? Но Августин вроде буддистом не был. Правомерно ли будет из сказанного Вами сделать вывод, что вместе со стремлением к просветлению мы обречены отправиться "назад в пещеры"?..


ЕСДЛ неоднократно подчеркивает о современном буддизме.... о необходимости обсуждений с разных сторон, особенно с наукой... благодаря такой открытости буддизм стал широко известен... причем как современный и открытый научному исследованию... как то люди теперь не верят, что бог создал землю за 7 дней.. :Wink: . иные времена :Kiss: 
Жаль, что многие этого не понимают и не способны вести конструктивный диалог.... 
особенность форума

----------


## Joy

Каа, Вы реинкарнация Поны?

----------


## Zom

> А когда вера есть, тогда знание не нужно?


Всё нужно - и то, и то. Просто есть такой нюанс, что знание сразу вы всё целиком получить не можете.
Поэтому нужно верить, и на основе веры предпринимать практику, вести должный образ жизни. И потом через много-много времени,
если вера прочна, то, согласно Будде и архатам, наступит просветление. 




> Правомерно ли будет из сказанного Вами сделать вывод, что вместе со стремлением к просветлению мы обречены отправиться "назад в пещеры"?


Кстати, при просветлении даже и пещеры придётся покинуть ,)

----------

AlekseyE (09.05.2011), Федор Ф (09.05.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> а на самом деле просто непонимаете, и нехотите понять, моего описания луны. Непонимаете а значит боитесь чегото, что возможно картинка которую я вижу и вам описываю может какимто образом поставить под вопрос ту картинку которую видите вы.


Лично я предпочитаю увидеть истинную луну, а не наслаждаться нарисованной мной и, тем более, кем-то другим. К тому же, если она выдается за реальную. 
Во-первых, такой подход грозит уничтожением истинной Дхаммы, во-вторых - не дает никакой возможности продвижения на Пути.




> А когда вера есть, тогда знание не нужно?.. "Верую, ибо абсурдно"(с)? Но Августин вроде буддистом не был. Правомерно ли будет из сказанного Вами сделать вывод, что вместе со стремлением к просветлению мы обречены отправиться "назад в пещеры"?..



Зачем же все в одну кучу валить. Мы говорим о ненужном фантазировании и вариациях на тему, вы - о знании. Учение Будды - всеобъемлющее и истинное знание о Пути освобождения, не требующее  изменений и поправок.
Кстати, слова Августина мудры, поскольку, в то, что разум не в силах постичь, что ему кажется абсурдным -  мы можем только верить.


Не вижу,Каа, никакой связи между вашим высказыванием, вашей традицией и тем, что мы здесь обсуждаем.

----------


## Топпер

> А когда вера есть, тогда знание не нужно?


Знание и мудрость - это конечный этап. На нашем же уровне без веры нельзя. Нет саддхи, не будет и остальных качеств. Это хорошо заметно на примере буддистов-европейцев: *наличествует вера в науку, а не в слова Будды*. Притом в науку, очень часто именно *верят*. Отсюда потом и рождаются такие уродцы трактовок, как: "пост полезен для здоровья, потому что это хорошая диета", или "наука доказала, что информация от молитвы записывается на молекулах воды", или "учёные увидели медитацию".
Но буддизм - это не естествознание. И те, кто думает, что можно буддизм свести к частному случаю научного подхода сильно ошибаются. У буддизма вектор исследования совершенно другой. Ни один учёный не докажет, что Будда - Просветлённый. Не покажет вам камму во всей полноте, не покажет опыт, в результате которого подопытный кролик (или даже человек) достигает Ниббаны.  Во всё это: в просветление Будды, в закон каммы, во множественность рождений, в Ниббану, нужно *верить*. Верить, по крайней мере до того момента, пока вы не стали Архатом.



> "Верую, ибо абсурдно"(с)? Но Августин вроде буддистом не был.


Он был религиозным человеком, как и буддисты.



> Правомерно ли будет из сказанного Вами сделать вывод, что вместе со стремлением к просветлению мы обречены отправиться "назад в пещеры"?


Странные у вас выводы.

----------

AlekseyE (09.05.2011), AndyZ (10.05.2011), Raudex (11.05.2011), Винд (10.05.2011), Федор Ф (09.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2011), Шурик Кириллов (09.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

“Религия учит тому, как взойти на Небо, а не тому, как небо вращается...” (Галилей)

----------

AndyZ (10.05.2011), Lion Miller (10.05.2011), Toki (10.05.2011), Федор Ф (09.05.2011)

----------


## Kaa

> На нашем уровне без веры нельзя.
> 
> Странные у вас выводы.


Спасибо за ответ, полностью с этим согласен.

Это был не вывод, а вопрос: правомерно ли будет сделать вывод?.. Вопросы вроде бы поощряются правилами форума, если я их правильно прочитал  :Smilie: ...




> Учение Будды - всеобъемлющее и истинное знание о Пути освобождения, не требующее  изменений и поправок. 
> 
> Не вижу никакой связи между вашим высказыванием и тем, что мы здесь обсуждаем.


Следует ли мне, исходя из Вашего высказывания, сделать вывод, что Вы придерживаетесь позиции саутрантиков? 

Я стараюсь избегать оффтопа по мере возможностей. Связь, на мой взгляд, есть и проста: мой вопрос был о вере, а вера равно есть и средство от страха, и источник страха. Буддизм, будучи ниришвара-вада, даёт возможность адепту избежать двух главных страхов верующего: страха богооставленности и страха оставления бога.




> при просветлении даже и пещеры придётся покинуть


Не факт  :Smilie: . Как представляется, разумно предположить, что просветлённого нельзя к чему-либо понудить. Возможно, ему будет угодно остаться в пещерах  :Smilie: ?..

----------


## Федор Ф

[QUOTE=Kaa;406492]



> Следует ли мне, исходя из Вашего высказывания, сделать вывод, что Вы придерживаетесь позиции саутрантиков?


Складывается такое впечатление, что вы хотите блеснуть своей эрудицией :Smilie: 
Лучше будет, если вы сделаете правильные выводы из всех ответов на ваш вопрос о вере и знании.
Кстати, по поводу вашей традиции возникает больше вопросов. 






> Не факт . Как представляется, разумно предположить, что просветлённого нельзя к чему-либо понудить. Возможно, ему будет угодно остаться в пещерах ?..


Zom не имел в виду выбор просветленным местожительства. Речь шла об оставлении сансары.

----------


## Kaa

> Складывается впечатление, что вы хотите блеснуть эрудицией
> 
> Лучше будет, если вы сделаете правильные выводы из всех ответов на ваш вопрос о вере и знании.
> 
> Zom не имел в виду выбор просветленным местожительства. Речь шла об оставлении сансары.


Я просто зашёл пообщаться. Прошу простить меня, что не пытаюсь казаться тупее, чем есть  :Smilie: . Что до вопроса, заданного Вам касательно традиции, - он полностью диктовался содержанием Вашего комментария, был вполне конкретным, никакого иного смысла сверх написанного в себе не содержал и касался философского наполнения буддизма, а не вероучительного. Поскольку Вы не стали отвечать, прошу считать, что я не спрашивал  :Smilie: . К слову говоря, мне не лениво писать "Вы" с прописной буквы, как это принято в русском языке при личном обращении  :Smilie: .

Я не столь прозорлив и не знаю заранее, будет ли так лучше, но очень постараюсь.

Я примерно так и понял. Просто в силу природной занудливости зацепился за термин "придётся", не более того.

----------

Toki (10.05.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Да будет вам... Я не хотел вас обидеть :Smilie: 




> К слову говоря, мне не лениво писать "Вы" с прописной буквы, как это принято в русском языке при личном обращении .


В русском языке допускаются оба варианта написания "вы" при личном обращении.

----------

Toki (10.05.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В русском языке допускаются оба варианта написания "вы" при личном обращении.


К одному лицу со строчной буквы допускается  в случае, если вы хотите выразить неуважение.

----------

Дондог (11.05.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Что до вопроса, заданного Вам касательно традиции, - он полностью диктовался содержанием Вашего комментария, был вполне конкретным,


Мои взгляды определяются указанной мной традицией. С философскими школами я знаком по трудам Щербатского, но не настолько хорошо, чтобы вести об этом разговор, поэтому я промолчал.

----------


## Федор Ф

> К одному лицу со строчной буквы допускается  в случае, если вы хотите выразить неуважение.


Беру с полки первую попавшуюся книгу. Цитирую "Что с* вами*, мсье? Плохо себя чувствуете?" Беру другую "Не угодно ли *вам* сделать заказ?"
Со строчной буквы. Ошибки? Неуважение к героям книг?

----------


## Топпер

> К одному лицу со строчной буквы допускается  в случае, если вы хотите выразить неуважение.


Как вы будете выражать "Вы" с заглавной буквы, когда общаетесь с человеком посредством речи, а не письма?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

У нас контекст письма, а не устной речи или худ.произведения.

----------


## Топпер

А вообще откуда взялось это "Вы" с заглавной буквы, при письменном обращении? Я, что-то не припомню, чтобы нас в школе так учили.

----------


## Юй Кан

Бханте, а как Вы в устной речи обращаетесь с прописной по имени-отчеству и т.д.?

Вы (мн. ч.) чего? %)

Да, в Инете устоялось написание обращения к одному лицу со строчной (как понимаю, для очень существенной экономии на шифте : ).
Но: http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/letters/?rub=rubric_88

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а как Вы в устной речи обращаетесь с прописной по имени-отчеству и т.д.?


Просто по имени-отчеству. Такое обращение, само по себе, уже говорит о вежливом обращении. 



> Но: http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/letters/?rub=rubric_88


я смотрю там указанны источники все уже постперестроечные. Вот я видимо потому и не помню, чтобы нас так учили.

----------


## Kaa

> Мои взгляды определяются указанной мной традицией.


Это я как раз и отметил, задавая вопрос - упомянутая мною школа является тхеравадинской. Спасибо большое за комментарий, не буду развивать дальше эту тему, тем более, что в этом топике это оффтоп. А обижаться я и не думал, там ведь стоял смайлик  :Smilie: . Вы же буддист, а я, без сомнения, чувствующее существо, а раз так - у меня по идее должны быть все основания полагать, что Вы не станете желать мне вреда  :Smilie: ...

----------

Toki (11.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Это я как раз и отметил, задавая вопрос - упомянутая мною школа является тхеравадинской.


Саутрантика - это не тхеравада.

Плюс, такой школы не существует уже более тысячи лет.

----------


## Kaa

> Саутрантика - это не тхеравада.
> 
> такой школы не существует уже более тысячи лет.


Разве я ставлю между этими терминами знак равенства? 
Я заблуждаюсь, полагая, что саутрантика - тхеравадинская философская школа, наряду с вайбхашикой?..

Традиция санкхьи как живой развивающейся даршаны прекратилась 400 лет назад, однако мне доводилось знать людей, достаточно полно разделяющих её воззрения, при том, что они не были индуистами. Школа Хуаянь почти исчезла более 1100 лет назад и сейчас в Китае и Японии, насколько я слышал, только по одному хуаяньскому монастырю, но если я когда-нибудь решу принять буддийское посвящение, то почти наверняка это будет в Кэгон.
Моя фраза звучала в точности так: "придерживаетесь позиции саутрантиков", я не писал "являетесь саутрантиком". Будучи, как уже говорилось, занудливым  :Smilie: , я стараюсь стремиться по возможности точно выражать свои мысли - конечно, в той мере, в которой это получается.

----------


## Винд

> как то люди теперь не верят, что бог создал землю за 7 дней... иные времена
> Жаль, что многие этого не понимают и не способны вести конструктивный диалог....


... вот однако интересная мысль. Я тоже не верю что за 7 ... 
на такой бардак должно было уйти не более пол дня, да и то  1 января   :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просто по имени-отчеству. Такое обращение, само по себе, уже говорит о вежливом обращении.


Не совсем так. Очень многое зависит от интонации. Как, впрочем, и в тексте -- от построения фразы и используемых речевых оборотов, т.е. -- от той же интонации.




> я смотрю там указанны источники все уже постперестроечные. Вот я видимо потому и не помню, чтобы нас так учили.


Естественно: указаны источники современные. К слову, помню, что меня письма писать учила мама (педагог, русск. язык и лит-ра), а в школе как-то вообще этому не учили, хотя дело было ещё аж в 60-х. Или я тоже не помню. : ) А не учили, скорее всего, потому что это -- дело сугубо частное/приватное, а у нас до Перестройки упирали, в первую очередь, на общественное...

Чуть подробнее об истории нашего "Вы" -- http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Вы

----------


## Топпер

> ... вот однако интересная мысль. Я тоже не верю что за 7 ... 
> на такой бардак должно было уйти не более пол дня, да и то  1 января


Вспомнился бородатый анекдот:

Одесскому еврею-портному заказал клиент брюки. Пришел в назначенный срок - не готово. Через месяц - не готово. Еще через два - не готово. Только через полгода портной выдал ему готовые брюки. Клиент:
- Господь Бог создал мир за семь дней, а вы какие-то брюки шили целых полгода!
Еврей:
- Таки вы посмотрите на этот мир, и вы посмотрите на эти бруки!

----------

Алексей Е (10.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Алексей Е

Возвращаясь к теме страха, хотелось бы упомянуть такой вид, не знаю даже как точнее описать, как постоянное (переменное конечно, на самом деле) нахождение в каком-то "согбенном" состоянии. В постоянной готовности получить "подзатыльник" от жизни вообще, в широком смысле. Внутренне состояние тревожности, которое и не осознается до поры до времени, пока давление не начинает зашкаливать.
Проблема в том, что это состояние не осознанно, до тех пор, пока не замечать его уже не возможно. С точки зрения буддийской практики, я так понимаю, решение будет состоять в развитии внимательности к своему состоянию, как, в общем-то, и от любого другого вида страха. Хоть Буддизм - это и не набор прихотерапевт. практик, думаю такой "побочный эффект" будет очень благоприятен.

----------

Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Чуть подробнее об истории нашего "Вы" -- http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Вы


О, благодарю. Это то, что я и хотел знать.



> При обращении к одному лицу в личных письмах (адресат — конкретное лицо), официальных документах, адресованных конкретному лицу, анкетах (адресат — неконкретное лицо), обучающих материалах (адресат - непосредственно заинтересованное лицо) местоимения «Вы», «Ваш» *могут писаться* с заглавной буквы для выражения вежливого обращения.[4]

----------


## Алексей Е

Согласен, что у страха есть и положительные стороны, например сдерживание своих поступков, не допуская развитие конфликта, но грань иногда не разглядеть, где полезено сдерживание, а где мешает жить и развиваться.

----------


## Юй Кан

> О, благодарю. Это то, что я и хотел знать.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				При обращении к одному лицу в личных письмах (адресат — конкретное лицо), официальных документах, адресованных конкретному лицу, анкетах (адресат — неконкретное лицо), обучающих материалах (адресат - непосредственно заинтересованное лицо) местоимения «Вы», «Ваш» могут писаться *с заглавной буквы для выражения вежливого обращения*.[4]


С точки зрения культуры общения лучше всегда писать с прописной. Иначе у человека, с Вами незнакомого, но хорошо воспитанного, может создаться о Вас неправильное впечатление. И никакие ссылки на фрагмент из Вики не помогут...
Ведь не будете Вы составлять письмо к очень уважаемому в обществе человеку с высоким соц. статусом, используя "вы"? Так почему нужно для кого-то делать особые исключения, практикуя равностность...

А так, конечно, можно вообще писать, как заблагорассудится. Кто кому запретит, если дело это -- сугубо приватное?

----------


## Винд

> Согласен, что у страха есть и положительные стороны, например сдерживание своих поступков, не допуская развитие конфликта, но грань иногда не разглядеть, где полезено сдерживание, а где мешает жить и развиваться.


Рокки хорошо сказал своему сыну, хоть по сценарию и был дураком ... наподобие что: "страх твой друг, потому что это огонь внутри тебя. Он может дать тебе энергию достижения, но если ты позволишь ему вырваться наружу, то он тебя спалит..."  Хотя кажется это не совсем наш путь  :Smilie: 
Но от природы страх это необходимая защитная функция для самосохранения вида, благодаря которой человек живет на свете как вид. Совсем без такого предохранителя видимо никак нельзя.

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Возвращаясь к теме страха, хотелось бы упомянуть такой вид, не знаю даже как точнее описать, как постоянное (переменное конечно, на самом деле) нахождение в каком-то "согбенном" состоянии. В постоянной готовности получить "подзатыльник" от жизни вообще, в широком смысле. Внутренне состояние тревожности, которое и не осознается до поры до времени, пока давление не начинает зашкаливать.
> Проблема в том, что это состояние не осознанно, до тех пор, пока не замечать его уже не возможно. С точки зрения буддийской практики, я так понимаю, решение будет состоять в развитии внимательности к своему состоянию, как, в общем-то, и от любого другого вида страха. Хоть Буддизм - это и не набор прихотерапевт. практик, думаю такой "побочный эффект" будет очень благоприятен.


....Но даже если вы и занялись Дхармой, вовсе недостаточно соблюдать одно лишь религиозное обличье, - вы должны отсечь всякую зависимость от начинаний и удовольствий этой жизни. Если вы её не отсечёте, начав практиковать с колеблющимся умом, привязанным к деньгам, имуществу, друзьям, близким и родине, то ваш ненасытный ум послужит причиной, а объекты привязанности станут условиями для того, чтобы Мара создал вам препятствия. А потом, попав в среду обычных мирян, дело закончится тем, что вы оставите все благие начинания. Поэтому умерьте свои запросы в отношении одежды, еды и общения и однонаправленно поверните ум к Дхарме без одержимости восемью мирскими заботами. Вы должны быть как Гьялва Янг Гонпа, который сказал:

В уединённом месте, пронзающем сердце
мыслью о смерти,
Практик, полностью отрешившийся
от пристрастий,
Проводит границу, оставляя все мысли
об этой жизни,
И его ум не трогают восемь мирских забот.

В противном случае, смешивая Дхарму с восемью мирскими заботами, вы погубите себя таким же образом, как если бы вы поедали пищу, смешанную с ядом. Эти восемь мирских забот сводятся к предвкушениям [благого] и опасениям [дурного], которые на самом деле являются страстью и ненавистью, если посмотреть на них изнутри. Внешне они принимают обличье духов Гьялпо и Сэнмо, с которыми вы не расстанетесь до тех пор, пока ваш ум не освободится от страсти и ненависти. В такой ситуации препятствиям никогда не будет конца. Поэтому следите за собой, вновь и вновь проверяя свой ум на наличие амбиций, восьми мирских забот и привязанностей к этой жизни, и усердно устраняйте такие пороки. Если вы держитесь за эти восемь мирских забот в глубине ума, скрывая свой подлинный лик под религиозным обличьем и пытаясь ещё что-то заработать на таком коварстве, то хуже этого ничего нет.....
ОТКРОВЕНИЯ ТИБЕТСКИХ ОТШЕЛЬНИКОВ
Глава 3. Его Святейшество Дуджом Ринпоче
Эликсир достижения 
http://www.spiritual.ru/lib/retreat3.html

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.05.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Возвращаясь к теме страха, хотелось бы упомянуть такой вид, не знаю даже как точнее описать, как постоянное (переменное конечно, на самом деле) нахождение в каком-то "согбенном" состоянии. В постоянной готовности получить "подзатыльник" от жизни вообще, в широком смысле. Внутренне состояние тревожности, которое и не осознается до поры до времени, пока давление не начинает зашкаливать.
> Проблема в том, что это состояние не осознанно, до тех пор, пока не замечать его уже не возможно. С точки зрения буддийской практики, я так понимаю, решение будет состоять в развитии внимательности к своему состоянию, как, в общем-то, и от любого другого вида страха. Хоть Буддизм - это и не набор прихотерапевт. практик, думаю такой "побочный эффект" будет очень благоприятен.


Мое имхо - лучше его осознавать. Не пассивно, а охотиться за ним, так, будто от этого зависит ваша жизнь, бесстрашно преследовать его своим вниманием не отпуская ни на секунду. Страх и тревога будут расти. Несколько раз вы будете готовы сбежать от него, потому что свойство страха, который вы преследуете, это страх , а страх заставляет бежать, а тревожность причиняет страдания. Но вы сохраняйте безмятежность и  бесстрашие и одновременно ясность переживания страха и тревоги, не пытайтесь их уменьшить, преследуйте его пока не почувствуете что дошли до предела и больше не можете сохранять безмятежность и бесстрашие. Когда он вырастет до небес и захватит все пространство читайте Семистрочную молитву с огромной верой и преданностью, прямо из сердца, ничего не стесняйтесь, ни на чем не зацикливайтесь, ни за что не держитесь.
Читайте до тех пор пока не получите защиту и совет по практике.
Это мое имхо.

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> С точки зрения культуры общения лучше всегда писать с прописной. Иначе у человека, с Вами незнакомого, но хорошо воспитанного, может создаться о Вас неправильное впечатление. И никакие ссылки на фрагмент из Вики не помогут...


Да. это бывает.



> Ведь не будете Вы составлять письмо к очень уважаемому в обществе человеку с высоким соц. статусом, используя "вы"?


я обычно так и пишу  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я заблуждаюсь, полагая, что саутрантика - тхеравадинская философская школа, наряду с вайбхашикой?..


Во всяком случае Щербатской говорит об этих школах, как о переходных, промежуточных между Тхеравадой и Махаяной.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да. это бывает.
> 
> я обычно так и пишу


Но бывает, что, всё же, пишете и со строчной?
Если -- "да", то почему держитесь за "вы", невзирая на негативный опыт?
Вопросы, конечно, риторические...
Ведь вон сколько аргументов в пользу "Вы", а всё равно: искалась и, конечно же, нашлась крохотная зацепочка для того, чтоб ничего не менять с привычным "вы". %)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Возвращаясь к теме страха, хотелось бы упомянуть такой вид, не знаю даже как точнее описать, как постоянное (переменное конечно, на самом деле) нахождение в каком-то "согбенном" состоянии.


О, Елисей! Вы опередили меня! Именно этот вопрос и я хотел задать. Думал об этом ночью. Но задам его по-своему.
Что делать с экзистенциальным страхом перед жизнью? Перед необходимостью существовать во времени и пространстве? Открываешь утром глаза и это чудовище - страх - подползает к тебе. И нужно собрать все свое мужество, чтобы выйти из дома, чтобы пройти по улице.  И наконец - страх перед собой, своим сознанием, своей усталостью,  отвращением к бытию. Хочется закрыть глаза и забыться. Но "все равно разбудит кто-нибудь".

"У меня нет проблем. Кроме одной - я существую"/ Ж-П Сартр.

И знаю, как с этим бороться. Но все меньше сил.

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Рокки хорошо сказал своему сыну, хоть по сценарию и был дураком ... наподобие что: "страх твой друг, потому что это огонь внутри тебя. Он может дать тебе энергию достижения, но если ты позволишь ему вырваться наружу, то он тебя спалит..."  Хотя кажется это не совсем наш путь 
> Но от природы страх это необходимая защитная функция для самосохранения вида, благодаря которой человек живет на свете как вид. Совсем без такого предохранителя видимо никак нельзя.


Недавно встретилось логичное, вроде, объяснение того, почему в массе своей русские безрассудно отважны/бесстрашны в бою.
В общем, всё дело в том, что издревле в Европе жилища и преграды для врагов, вроде крепостных стен, строились обычно из камня. А на Руси строеняи были деревянными. За ними особо не отсидишься, а потому защищать своих близких можно было только собственным телом...
Отсюда же, вероятно, и то, что любые войны наши предки вели -- и побеждали в них -- ценою человеческих потерь (крылатое "бабы ещё нарожают!") и, соответственно, низкая ценность человеческой жизни и самой человеческой личности.

----------


## Юй Кан

> О, Елисей! Вы опередили меня! Именно этот вопрос и я хотел задать. Думал об этом ночью. Но задам его по-своему.
> Что делать с экзистенциальным страхом перед жизнью? Перед необходимостью существовать во времени и пространстве? Открываешь утром глаза и это чудовище - страх - подползает к тебе. И нужно собрать все свое мужество, чтобы выйти из дома, чтобы пройти по улице.  И наконец - страх перед собой, своим сознанием, своей усталостью,  отвращением к бытию. Хочется закрыть глаза и забыться. Но "все равно разбудит кто-нибудь".
> 
> "У меня нет проблем. Кроме одной - я существую"/ Ж-П Сартр.
> 
> И знаю, как с этим бороться. Но все меньше сил.


 У Фромма, если не ошибаюсь, да и не суть -- кто, важнее ЧТО: "У эго нет проблем. Есть проблема существования эго".
Это если философствовать, ничего не меняя в себе...

А так -- по опыту, хотя мысль банальная, -- нужно упорно заниматься собою и своим телом.
*Учиться держать спину -- прямо (это очень важно для начала!), живот -- расслабленным, а дыхание -- спокойным : ).*
Невзирая на что угодно и не опрадывая свою слабость тем, что, мол, "я хороший, а мир -- плохой"...
Ведь мир -- таков, как есть. А дело лишь в том, что я -- именно я! -- несовершенен...

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Что делать с экзистенциальным страхом перед жизнью? Перед необходимостью существовать во времени и пространстве? Открываешь утром глаза и это чудовище - страх - подползает к тебе. И нужно собрать все свое мужество, чтобы выйти из дома, чтобы пройти по улице.  И наконец - страх перед собой, своим сознанием, своей усталостью,  отвращением к бытию. Хочется закрыть глаза и забыться. Но "все равно разбудит кто-нибудь".
> .


Терпеть и продолжать жить.
Кханти параматика дхамма. Терпение - высшая дхамма.
Плюс практиковать. При достаточно развитой осознанности, станет существенно легче.

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

[QUOTE=Юй Кан;406648]


> что, мол, "я хороший, а мир -- плохой"...


В моем случае не так. Скорее, "я отвратителен, мир отвратителен". Страх перед существованием как таковым, даже не моим или мира или еще чего-то конкретного. 
При этом я не оправдываю это состояние. Я хочу от него избавиться.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Терпеть и продолжать жить.
> Кханти параматика дхамма. Терпение - высшая дхамма.
> Плюс практиковать. При достаточно развитой осознанности, станет существенно легче.


Да, Топпер. Верно. Спасибо. О терпении и я думал сегодня ночью.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Из кинофильма «Путь»
Главный герой фильма Алекс спрашивает мастера боевых искусств Чэна как быть со страхом.
Мастер Чэн нарисовал линию на земле и сказал: «Оставь свой страх по эту сторону линии, а сам перешагни на другую сторону линии. Ты здесь, а твой страх там. Я оцениваю людей по их способности на шаг»

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В моем случае не так. Скорее, "я отвратителен, мир отвратителен". Страх перед существованием как таковым, даже не моим или мира или еще чего-то конкретного. 
> При этом я не оправдываю это состояние. Я хочу от него избавиться.


Разве реальное, осознанное "хотеть избавиться" не означает "делать что-то для этого"?
Т.е., терпение -- терпением, но оно должно сопровождаться реальными действиями, а не  пассивно терпеть... своё несовершенство, сцепив зубы.
Начните с простого: контрастный душ сразу после пробуждения?
(Постепенно наращивать разницу температур, а заканчивать -- обязательно холодной, а не горячей! : )
Потом -- зарядка, обязательно включающая в себя работу с позвоночником.
И только потом -- завтрак. Иначе он не заслужен! : ))

При этом поставить себе задачу держать спину прямой постоянно, и помнить об этом, даже надевая обувку, т.е. -- наклоняясь...
И -- чёткий режим дня.

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё одна красивая фраза (тут забавно, что, сплошь и рядом, чем афористичнее сказано, тем хуже "слышна" суть: в голове остаются только слова %), из старого мульта о динозаврах.
"Если ты сдался, то это -- твой выбор. А карма тут ни при чём!" : )

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Разве реальное, осознанное "хотеть избавиться" не означает "[U]делать что-то для этого


Да, конечно, разумеется, Юй Кан. Спасибо. Я для того и написал, чтобы услышать советы. Да, избавиться.




> Начните с простого: контрастный душ сразу после пробуждения? Потом -- зарядка,


 О! Это обязательно?... :Frown: 




> И -- чёткий режим дня.


Это изменит мироощущение??

И не читать Сартра...

Я попробую, честно. Очень признателен вам :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (11.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Это изменит мироощущение??


В некоторой степени - да. 
Когда нет возможности расслабляться, меньше витают мысли.

----------

Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Алексей Е

Да, много хороших советов - Спасибо!
На счет цитат, звучит красиво и вроде понятно, и про учителя и дерево, выше и про линию, но когда проблема еще не локализованна, когда не видишь ее, когда состояние сродни большому лишнему весу или жизни в болотной трясине с рождения, тогда, что оставлять? Куда перейти? Нужно же знать об альтернативном состоянии.
 С другой стороны, цитаты дают шанс задуматься об этом, о возможности такого перехода. Это очевидно, наверно, но иногда заново открываешь для себя очевидные вещи.  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> О! Это обязательно?...


Так это ведь просто! %) Стоит только начать.
А ещё можно добавить контрастный душ на ночь, для ног. : )
Вода это ведь вообще волшебная штука: она смывает не только внешнюю грязь, но и, как минимум, ослабляет внутренние напряжения, отрезвляет и т.д. Особенно -- студёная. : ))




> Это изменит мироощущение?


Как-то очень пожилой врач, профессор (сам -- ходящий с трудом, опираясь на две трости, но неизменно улыбчивый) сказал мне во время выписывания из клиники, куда меня упаковали на неск. месяцев с неведомо, казалось бы, откуда взявшимся тубиком: "Парень, жить хочешь? Тогда занимайся собой по полной программе. Тебе -- самое время! : )"
После чего я и вернулся к йоге, которую забросил на пять лет, а потом и к ТЦЦ.




> И не читать Сартра...


Ну! : ) Читать сутры и не читать сартров, симон де бовуар, камю и т.п., чтоб не подпитывать свою тоску.
А если просто, то -- не экзистенционально выживать, а ЖИТЬ, невзирая на ни что и оставаясь неизменно благодарным сансаре и всем, её населяющих, за проблемы, которые помогают тебе стать совершеннее!

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вода это ведь вообще волшебная штука: она смывает не только внешнюю грязь, но и, как минимум, ослабляет внутренние напряжения, отрезвляет и т.д. Особенно -- студёная.


Но не смоет разочарования... Нет-нет, это я так... слегка сомневаюсь, не спорю.





> Парень, жить хочешь? Тогда занимайся собой по полной программе. Тебе -- самое время! : )"


В том-то и проблема, что не хочешь ни жить, ни умереть (потому что ничего не изменится)...





> Ну! : ) Читать сутры и не читать сартров, симон де бовуар, камю и т.п., чтоб не подпитывать свою тоску.


Угу. Но уж шибко я экзистенциалистов люблю :Smilie:  Родные они мне.

Спасибо всем огромное! Серьезно. От всего сердца.
Елисей, прорвемся!

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Да, много хороших советов - Спасибо!
> На счет цитат, звучит красиво и вроде понятно, и про учителя и дерево, выше и про линию, но когда проблема еще не локализованна, когда не видишь ее, когда состояние сродни большому лишнему весу или жизни в болотной трясине с рождения, тогда, что оставлять? Куда перейти? Нужно же знать об альтернативном состоянии.С другой стороны, цитаты дают шанс задуматься об этом, о возможности такого перехода. Это очевидно, наверно, но иногда заново открываешь для себя очевидные вещи.


Никуда не перейти. Нужно практиковать дальше в меру сил, не слишком расслабляясь, не слишком перегибая палку. Если так делать, то рано или поздно загрязнения уменьшатся, а потом вовсе исчезнут. Но враз от них убежать невозможно, так же как невозможно выколупать яблоки из яблони раньше срока.

----------

Алексей Е (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Вот, мой любимый фрагмент.

----------

Lion Miller (13.05.2011), Zom (11.05.2011), Алексей Е (11.05.2011), Леонид Ш (12.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.05.2011), Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Zom

Ну да, не яблоки ... - персики! ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но не смоет разочарования... Нет-нет, это я так... слегка сомневаюсь, не спорю.


Зачем заранее ставить себе негативную программу, если именно от негативных прог надобно избавляться? %)




> В том-то и проблема, что не хочешь ни жить, ни умереть (потому что ничего не изменится)...


Так скажите себе, что уже умерли, а потому терять нечего и нужно только *возрождатья*, яко фениксу (дабы стать... сфинксом : )?




> Угу. Но уж шибко я экзистенциалистов люблю Родные они мне.


Раньше посоветовал бы срочно переключиться на Нормана Мейлера (клин франц. экз-ма -- клином экз-ма амер. : ), но сейчас... В общем, я Вам этого не советовал и не советую! : ))

Заодно: кроме парамиты терпения-кшанти есть и вирья-парамита: усердия, мужества...

----------

Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

:Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Недавно встретилось логичное, вроде, объяснение того, почему в массе своей русские безрассудно отважны/бесстрашны в бою.
> А на Руси строеняи были деревянными. За ними особо не отсидишься, а потому защищать своих близких можно было только собственным телом...


а может ленивы были? авось... или в карму верили...

----------


## Юй Кан

> а может ленивы были? авось... или в карму верили...


Мобет гыть, не мобет гыть...
С камнями напряги были, а с отвагой и жертвенностью -- нет! : )
Спорим?

----------


## sergey

Вообще-то с 15-16 века, т.е. уже очень давно, укрепления на Руси строили каменные. Строили на Северо-Западе и раньше, но не массово. А за деревянными тоже сидели, бывало, подолгу, вспомните Козельск. Жилища деревянные считались более здоровыми, поэтому купцы например в Пскове строили нижний этаж (или 2) с торговыми и деловыми помещениями каменными, а жилую горницу наверху над ними - деревянную.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (11.05.2011)

----------


## Винд

> Вообще-то с 15-16 века, т.е. уже очень давно, укрепления на Руси строили каменные.


Ну конееечно!!! Они были храбрые в силу ветхости деревянных построек ... вот только как насчет храбрых русских в танке!? Танкистам-то то вроде бояться нечего  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот фрагмент поста от Винда, на который был ответ:



> Но от природы страх это *необходимая защитная функция для самосохранения вида*, благодаря которой человек живет на свете как вид. Совсем без такого предохранителя видимо никак нельзя.


В общем, речь в гипотезе, мною изложенной, идёт о древних временах, задолго до средневековья.
Т.е. -- о том, *что отложилось в генах*, способствуя выживанию народа, но не отдельного человека. Отчего сказал и о низкой ценности жизни/личности в России. Это всё связано.
Если можете то же (безрассудную отвагу и самопожертвование русских в бою) объяснить как-то иначе -- попробуйте?

----------


## Федор Ф

Хм. Какая универсальная тема! О науке поговорили, о философии поговорили, о русском языке поговорили, о литературе, об истории... Может об искусстве поговорим? Ради справедливости. :Big Grin:

----------


## sergey

> В общем, речь в гипотезе, мною изложенной, идёт о древних временах, задолго до средневековья.
> Т.е. -- о том, *что отложилось в генах*,


Вообще-то _задолго_ до средневековья русских как отдельной нации не существовало. Также в западной Европе _задолго_ до средневековья не строили каменных крепостей. )



> (безрассудную отвагу и самопожертвование русских в бою)


Я сомневаюсь, что русским в целом на протяжении истории была свойственна безрассудная (т.е. глупая) отвага. Самопожертвование, насколько оно есть, можно объяснить рядом причин, хотя думаю, что вряд ли можно дать достоверное объяснение. Но это и так уже оффтопик.

----------


## Федор Ф

> К сожалению, творческие и художественно одаренные натуры обычно наделены сильным эго, что преграждает им путь и является основным препятствием.


Да уж! Такие они...




> Ведь истово и бесстрашно заниматься искуством не получится, если считаешь себя "десятым подползающим"... %)



Что значит "десятый подползающий"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообще-то _задолго_ до средневековья русских как отдельной нации не существовало. Также в западной Европе _задолго_ до средневековья не строили каменных крепостей. )


Не надо "вообще-то", а? %) Чтоб не путаться...
Надо просто вспомнить, что с камнем на территории племён, ставших потом русским народом, было очень непросто, в отличие от той же Европы...
Ну и почему игнорим низкую ценность жизни?




> Я сомневаюсь, что русским в целом на протяжении истории была свойственна безрассудная (т.е. глупая) отвага. Самопожертвование, насколько оно есть, можно объяснить рядом причин, хотя думаю, что вряд ли можно дать достоверное объяснение. Но это и так уже оффтопик.


"Безрассудная отвага", т.е. отвага *без особых рассуждений о собственной "шкуре"*, жертвенная: *жизнь -- "за други своя" и близких*, -- не изначает "глупая". Чему пример -- вся наша история.

----------


## sergey

> Ну вот. Поговорили. Теперь все в порядке


Да ничего, иногда немного отвлечься от темы бывает полезно. А я лелею слабую надежду, что кто-то (из российских участников БФ), если кто не интересуется русской историей, прочитав что-то неизвестное, забытое им или слабо знакомое, может заинтересоваться и потом познакомиться с родной историей ближе. )

----------

Федор Ф (11.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да уж! Такие они...


И не только они...




> Что значит "десятый подползающий"?


Означает: "низкая самооценка". : )

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да ничего, иногда немного отвлечься от темы бывает полезно.


Я не против. Наоборот. Улыбнулся просто.

----------

sergey (11.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да ничего, иногда немного отвлечься от темы бывает полезно. А я лелею слабую надежду, что кто-то (из российских участников БФ), если кто не интересуется русской историей, прочитав что-то неизвестное, забытое им или слабо знакомое, может заинтересоваться и потом познакомиться с родной историей ближе. )


И вот это, по мне, уж точно -- оффтоп. : ))
В отличие от разговора о *бесстрашии* в бою, в искусстве, в самопознании, в следовании Пути, наконец...

----------


## Ersh

Рассуждения об искусстве выделены в отдельную тему

----------


## Винд

> Вот фрагмент поста от Винда, на который был ответ: "Но от природы страх это необходимая защитная функция для самосохранения вида, благодаря которой человек живет на свете как вид."
> 
> В общем, речь в гипотезе, мною изложенной, идёт о древних временах, задолго до средневековья.
> Т.е. -- о том, *что отложилось в генах*, способствуя выживанию народа, но не отдельного человека. Отчего сказал и о низкой ценности жизни/личности в России. Это всё связано.
> Если можете то же (безрассудную отвагу и самопожертвование русских в бою) объяснить как-то иначе -- попробуйте?


Вот меня небыло пока про культуру был разговор, поэтому отвечу хоть про безрассудство пред лицем страха  :Smilie: 
На самом деле, мне нравится изучать историю, на любительском уровне ... так вот по моим данным не существует "самопожертвования именно русских в бою". Безрассудная храбрость не привелегия русских - ее демонтрировали Греки в Трое и Спарте, Римляне при карфагенской войне, Иудеи при Римской войне (это когда их рассеяли по миру за чрезмерную отвагу при бессмысленном сопротивлении), а Викинги вообще безрассудствовали в рейдах на чужих территориях без всякой связи с защитой отечества. Там было много примеров низкой ценности личности у разных народов. Русский этнос еще сравнительно молодой. Да и в Новое время многие нации переплюнули Русских. Тут мы ни чем не отличаемся - не лучше не хуже. В Отечественную войну Матросовы, были с обоих сторон, просто не принято об этом говорить. Вспомним например немецких мальчишек Гитлерюгенд с фаустпатронами или японских летчиков - германское безрассудство не сильно хуже нашего ... равно как и трусость.
Теперь о том, "что в генах" - я недавно нашел исследование, с нетривиальным выводом - гены влияют на физическое строение, но им не подвластны интеллект и характер, как до сих пор бытовало расхожее мнение. Это генетики говорят! Гены могут дать большой обьем мозга, но масса мозга не влияет на IQ - доказано.
Тогда как же передается у людей интуитивный животный страх смерти? Очевидно он зашит в процессор генетически. Характер же - это то как мы поступаем с этим страхом. Характер не генетическая функция, но наведенная влияним социума, что "типа убегать плохо, терпеть хорошо" ... или наоборот.
Мы не решаем иметь или не иметь страх - он есть от природы (генов). Мы вольны выбирать лишь как с ним поступать, для чего обычно руководствуемся советами социума.
Откуда тогда у социума, или нации устоявшаяся коллективная традиция об особенностях национального поведения в страшной ситуации? По-моему это как раз закон кармы в чистом виде. Над русскими/шведами и пр давлеют некоторые события и договоренности прошлого, которые имеют свойства менятся в зависимости от их свежих поступков.
Такие вот мои соображения  :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Читать сутры и не читать сартров, симон де бовуар, камю и т.п., чтоб не подпитывать свою тоску


Я к экзистенциализму отношусь, как к прозрению. Попытке сорвать маски с сансары, Как к великому Разочарованию, без которого невозможен путь к освобождению. Как к этапу Пути.
"Надо забить до смерти надежду земную, чтобы воскреснуть в надежде истинной" / Кьеркегор

Другое дело, что экзистенциалисты, как слепые котята, так и не нашли  выход. Так и остались очарованные разочарованием. А ведь это удивительно. Учение Будды наверняка было им известно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Фёдор, так уже, вроде бы, проговорили о "забить надежду земную...", сведя это к итоговому "воскреснуть, яко феникс"? : )
Чего об этом толковать опять и опять, тормоша тени "слепых" экз-стов...

----------


## Kaa

> Щербатской говорит об этих школах, как о переходных, промежуточных между Тхеравадой и Махаяной.


Я, вероятно, этот момент у Щербатского упустил и буду признателен за соответствующую цитату, особенно касательно вайбхашики, что для меня вообще несколько странно. "В буддизме развитие началось в дискуссиях между ранними хинаянистическими школами. Сарвастивадины установили список в 75 элементов. Саутрантики исключили часть из них как просто наименования."(с)Ф.И.Щербатской, "Центральная концепция буддизма и значение термина "Дхарма". Из этого текста, на мой взгляд, достаточно очевидно, что его автор относит эти школы к тхераваде. Евгений Алексеевич Торчинов, насколько я могу судить, придерживался такой же точки зрения. Что касается меня, то возьму на себя смелость предложить Вам следующее рассуждение относительно "переходных форм". Знаем ли мы хотя бы одну сколько-нибудь общепризнанную классификацию школ буддизма, в которой была бы выделена самостоятельная "колесница" между тхеравадой и махаяной? Нет, мы не знаем такой классификации. Принадлежит ли саутрантика махаяне? Вряд ли будет сколько-нибудь оправданно такое утверждать. Может ли учение стоять одной ногой на одной колеснице, а другой - на другой? Не получится стоять разными ногами на разных колесницах - разорвёт. Отсюда напрашивается вывод, что было бы правильно относить саутрантику к тхераваде, поскольку типические для тхеравады элементы в ней куда существеннее, чем характерные для махаяны. И прежде всего - опора только лишь на такой абхидхармистский материал, который изложен непосредственно в сутрах как аутентичных словах Будды, без каких-либо добавлений. Именно эта точка зрения и содержалась в абсолютно чистом виде в той Вашей фразе, с которой началась наша дискуссия. Это вроде бы уж никак не махаянистская позиция  :Smilie: .

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я, вероятно, этот момент у Щербатского упустил и буду признателен за соответствующую цитату...
> 
> ...  автор относит эти школы к тхераваде...
> 
> ... Отсюда напрашивается вывод, что было бы правильно относить саутрантику к тхераваде.


 Цитата из  работы  Ф. Щербатского "Концепция буддийской нирваны":

"Буддизм ранний, или канонический, противопоставляется буддизму позднему, или схоластическому . Это ведет к предположению, что школа вайбхашиков, например, представляла в своем учении нечто совершенно отличное от ранних канонических школ. Но на самом деле вайбхашики являются лишь продолжателями одной из древнейших школ, сарвастивадинов...  Совершенно другая позиция у второй школы – школы саутрантиков. Это действительно новая школа, предтеча или современник того важнейшего сдвига, который раскалывает историю буддизма на два совершенно различных периода. Поэтому предпочтительнее придерживаться широких границ старого деления буддизма на ранний, или хинаяну, и поздний, или махаяну, *допустив существование переходной школы саутрантиков."*
	/Щербатской Ф. И. Концепция буддийской нирваны (пер. с англ. Б. В. Семичова и А. Н. Зелинского).// Ф.И. Щербатской. Избранные труды по буддизму. — М.: Наука, 1988. — С. 199—262.

И оставим уже этот разговор. Еще раз повторяю, что не считаю себя настолько сведущим в этом вопросе, чтобы вести дискуссию.

----------


## ullu

> Да, много хороших советов - Спасибо!
> На счет цитат, звучит красиво и вроде понятно, и про учителя и дерево, выше и про линию, но когда проблема еще не локализованна, когда не видишь ее, когда состояние сродни большому лишнему весу или жизни в болотной трясине с рождения, тогда, что оставлять? Куда перейти? Нужно же знать об альтернативном состоянии.
>  С другой стороны, цитаты дают шанс задуматься об этом, о возможности такого перехода. Это очевидно, наверно, но иногда заново открываешь для себя очевидные вещи.


Идите туда, где по вашему личному мироощущению, больше смысла.

----------

Алексей Е (06.06.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> ... как получить пользу от страха...


Будда говорил о страхе неправедного деяния, как о благом страхе. Вот уж действительно полезный страх. И еще таковым является страх заблуждения. Поскольку самое незначительное, казалось бы, заблуждение может увести далеко от истинного Пути. И тогда все - кранты. Не выбраться уже из сансары.
 Этот страх всегда нужно иметь, в каждое мгновение своей жизни.

----------

Алексей Е (06.06.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

Большая тема, в том числе и по числу страниц в ней. Ключевой  момент для меня, конечно, обращение к каноническим текстам, если это возможно. В махаяне мне всегда было не понятно, почему страх не входит в перечень пяти омрачающих эмоций, пяти ядов, за которыми "стоят" 5 мудростей. Может быть потому, что страх не так завязан на "я", как 5 ядов? Животные же тоже боятся... 




> Бхайа-бхерава сутта: Страх и ужас
> 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sb.htm
> 
> Если кратко, то суть такова, что когда ты развиваешь нравственность, то страху возникнуть неоткуда. И естественно, нет никаких "практик на 5 минут", чтобы устранить страх. Дело в образе жизни, который развивается годами. По себе заметил, что страхов всяких разных стал испытывать значительно меньше по мере следования по Благородному Восьмеричному Пути. Так что работает.


Не согласен с кратким пересказом сутты, которую прочитал. Нравственность не исчерпывает ее. Ближе к концу, кода Будда перечислил все страхи и ужасы, возникающие при уединенной жизни из-за нравственных недостатков отшельника, он приводит пример с пребыванием в месте, навевающем страх и ужас. 




> Тогда мысль посетила меня: «Что если я, в назначенные ночи, такие как восьмые, четырнадцатые и пятнадцатые по лунному календарю, буду пребывать в местах, навевающих ужас, заставляющие волосы вставать дыбом - у гробниц, что в парках, в лесах и у подножий деревьев? Возможно мне удастся рассмотреть этот страх и ужас».


Из дальнейшего видно, что реальной опасности для жизни Будды эти места не представляли. Он мог продолжать прохаживаться, сидеть, лежать, когда появлялось чувство страха до тех пор, пока оно не исчезало. 

Это какая-то очень искусственная ситуация... 

Не так давно спускался к морю в одном знакомом месте и, глянув вниз, впервые устрашился. Удивился этому страху, но в следующее мгновение подумал, что мне тут нечего бояться, т.к. много раз успешно преодолевал препятствия. И начал спуск. Но накануне прошел небольшой дождик, поэтому было немного скользко. Как раз на том месте, которое вызвало чувство страха при взгляде на него, я поскользнулся и упал. Ничего страшного не произошло, заработал небольшую ссадину на руке.

Вывод:  не всегда надо подавлять страх. Если бы я в тот день "прислушался" к нему и был более осторожен, то, возможно, не упал бы. 

Таким образом, вопрос: как быть со страхом угрозы жизни или здоровью в ... реальных ситуациях? Понятно, что крайности: полное игнорирование всяких угроз ("все непостоянно в этом мире и моя жизнь в том числе") для мирянина, обремененного обязанностями перед другими людьми, равно как и боязнь собственной тени - не разумны. Где же срединный путь?  :Smilie:

----------

